# Maya's Parents and Breeder!



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Heyo everyone 

I just thought i would post information on where i got Miss Maya for you all 

Here is the website to the aviary:
http://www.featheredfriends.ca/

Then to see Maya's actual parents, click this link:
http://featheredfriends.ca/html/breeding_pairs.html

They are the 5th ones down, on the left. The dad is a normal grey split to pied and his name is Jaws, and the mom is on the right and her name is Nancy, she is a whiteface split to pied...

They are very gorgeous birds in real life, i just love them!  hehe

Kirby


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

lol jaws. Wonder why he got that name


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

mom and dad are a gorgeous pair


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks guys 

haha not sure either.. he doesn't even bite! lol

Kirby


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww..I kept looking at all the different babies they have...
Mom and dad are very cute!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Lucky you finding a great breeder.  Maya's parents are gorgeous.


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Kirby said:


> Heyo everyone
> 
> I just thought i would post information on where i got Miss Maya for you all
> 
> ...


oh wow , that is the same breeder that l was going to get a tiel from last year but it didn't work out but in the future l might still get one from them since they where so nice to me and very understanding about my situation


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks guys 

LOL! Really? Judy is very understanding and generous... She is just awesome, and i highly recomend her to people... 

Kirby


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I've looked at the aviarys. In one pic there was 15 cages. Nice cages at that to.


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Kirby said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> LOL! Really? Judy is very understanding and generous... She is just awesome, and i highly recomend her to people...
> 
> Kirby


yep , l totally agree with you , l also would highly recommend her too


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I wonder if she ships lol


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

She sure does  hehe She ships to Alberta, BC, Halifax, Winnipeg, all over Canada!

Kirby


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Lol i'll have to see in about 2 years. Don't have any plans for more birds when i do not have room for cages.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

they are both cute and so is the singing in the bathtub bird ACA gracie LOL


----------

